
Republic of Zaqistan (2012) - philipDS
http://www.zaqart.com/zaqistan/zaqistan.shtml
======
geocrasher
Here's a Republic that is inhabited, has an economy, and even accepts
visitors! His Excellency, The President (Kevin) is super nice. He used to host
at the hosting company I used to work at (that used to exist) back in the day.
I used to live just miles from it and never visited. I intend to change that
at some point :)

[http://molossia.org/](http://molossia.org/)

------
michaelt
_> Main Imports: Water

> Main Exports: Conceptual art_

I love it!

------
harywilke
Reminded me of This article from a few years back.
[https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/shortcuts/2014/jul/...](https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/shortcuts/2014/jul/15/claim-
piece-africa-for-daughter-princess-emily-sudan)

------
cs702
A highly original work of conceptual art.

The level of commitment is impressive -- there are actual passports,
immigration gates, even historical monuments (!)

 _The New Yorker_ or _The New York Times_ should write an in-depth profile.

------
bencollier49
I wonder if this can be seen on Google Maps via satellite? What are the
coordinates?

~~~
enjoyyourlife
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Zaqistan/@41.4402711,-113....](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Zaqistan/@41.4402711,-113.4275013,10z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x80ab824d7eb1cbc3:0x8314201380626f15!8m2!3d41.439995!4d-113.427328)

